# WNEU Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Sergeant*
Western New England University 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/04/2021

*Western New England University*
University Police Sergeant

The University Police Sergeant is responsible for the direction and supervision of all Department of Public Safety subordinate employees working during his/her shift. Responsible to participate as part of the team engaged in performing various security and police duties to provide protection of persons and University property. The Sergeant enforces laws, rules and regulations; investigate incidents, complaints and crimes; maintains and enforces traffic and parking regulations; participates in crime prevention activities. Working knowledge of the Clery Act and Police Accreditation is preferred.

Hours: To be determined; 4 days on 2 days off scheduling format.
Hourly Rate: $26.74/hr. with overtime paid after 40 hours of work each week.

SELECTION PROCESS

Oral interview with Interview Panel that will consist of two Department supervisors, two University administrators, and a member of Human Resources who will act as the chairperson. (Field reduced to top three candidates).

Final interviews with The Command Staff of the Department.

Deadline to submit application is 11/30/2021.

QUALIFICATION STANDARDS:

A Criminal Justice Degree is preferred.
Experience: Two years' experience as a certified police officer is required. (Preferably on a college or university campus).

Licenses:
Must possess a valid driver's license.
Must be able to obtain certification in First Responder and CPR.
Must be able to obtain Special State Police authority in accordance with requirements set forth by the Massachusetts State Police and the requirements of the Police Reform Act.
Must be able to obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms - Class A Large Capacity permit, in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.

Must be able to initially pass a psychological examination and a psychologically supportive individual interview, and subsequently re-qualify for the same every two years.

Must be able to pass random psychological testing. Any officer's refusal to undergo such testing may result in disciplinary action, up to and including termination.

Must be able to initially pass a firearm instructional course and thereafter pass quarterly live-fire qualification/training tests. Failure to pass a quarterly live-fire qualifications test will result in the officer being place on un-paid administrative leave pending the successful completion of a re-qualification test.

Must successfully pass a medical examination with a Drug Screening Test, and subsequent random drug testing.

Must successfully pass an extensive background investigation.

Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse, and dependent children.

Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,900 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.

Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.

In alignment with the University's commitment to health and safety, all Faculty and Staff are required to be vaccinated and provide proof of vaccination.

*To apply, please visit: https://wne.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=756&site=1*

jeid-e68cc972f03d614da832a9078b46cfd5


----------

